

Ask HN: grammatically wrong title on landing page? - tingan

My friend and I are having an argument. Go to this page http://www.clockies.com.<p>It says "All future in one place"<p>But he says it is grammatically wrong. It should be 
"All the future in one place" or "All your future in one place" Do you agree or not? We are from Sweden btw.
======
stevenp
"All future in one place" is definitely incorrect. "Your future in one place"
or "Your future, all in one place" might make more sense.

~~~
tingan
All your future in one place is it correct?

------
groovy2shoes
As a native English speaker, all of the above options sound a little out-of-
place. I also can't quite figure out what you're trying to go for.

------
nplusone
"Your entire future in one place" is clearer.

~~~
high5ths
Or "Your whole future in one place" sounds better to me.

